# xmodem/ymodem etc

## mstamat

Hi, 

I don't know if this is really the right forum to post this. I installed minicom and now I need the utilities to perform xmodem/ymodem transfers (rx, ry, sx ...) Which ebuild contains them?

TIA

----------

## kashani

You'd want

emerge net-misc/lrzsz

kashani

----------

## principito

thanks... i was looking for it too

----------

## nahpets

THANK GOD for this post.  This just saved me from a nervous breakdown.  Why is "lrzsz" not emerged with Minicom???

----------

## principito

because technically its not a dependency

----------

## nahpets

 *principito wrote:*   

> because technically its not a dependency

 

Maybe not "technically", but for all practical purposes, it should be.  How are you gonna xfer files without x/y/z-modem protocols over your serial port?

----------

## principito

perhaps it should be a local use flag for minicom

----------

## rncwnd

Great post. I'd never found this.

----------

